# Crochet Alphabet Afghan - Primary Colours pattern



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Would anyone know where I could purchase a copy of this pattern? I have another pattern that exists on the net that uses the popcorn, but this pattern is very colorful.

Thank you ahead of time for any help.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh, that blanket is from an old magazine.
I'll keep looking.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/20025AD.html

not squares, but it's cute


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

make your own square, and then put letters on top????
http://www.learn-how-to-crochet.com/monogram.html


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I found this website. You have to sign up to get the instructions. Each square is done on a graph, and the whole thing put together looks a lot like your picture.

http://www.knit-a-square.com/free-crochet-patterns-alphabet.html


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for any help you can give me.
Pat


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

this one is for knitted alphabet squares

http://knitting.about.com/od/afghanpatterns/tp/knit-alphabet-block.htm


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate it. I'm going to print out the letters.


----------

